# axolotl has eaten the other one



## mrsslithers (Aug 31, 2009)

my mum just rang me to say that one of her axolotls has just bit into the other one in the tank.. eating its leg and half of its side...
i know there legs will grow back but will the side..
not too sure how serious it is but they have been together for months now and have been fine and also they all get fed enough and they have never even tried to snap at the others before


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Nothing unusual there I'm afraid. When we kept axies the 1 ate BOTH of it's tank mates, 1 a bit at a time, the other in one gulp, and they were pretty much the same size... Axies are greedy, period.

Ade


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

seperate them, untill more advice can be given.

Jay


----------



## thorntons (May 9, 2010)

can you keep em in pairs? im learning and dont know too much yet, people say to keep them in pairs tho id be right concerned if one ate the other!!!:gasp:


----------



## DebbieLuke (Sep 1, 2009)

mrsslithers said:


> my mum just rang me to say that one of her axolotls has just bit into the other one in the tank.. eating its leg and half of its side...
> i know there legs will grow back but will the side..
> not too sure how serious it is but they have been together for months now and have been fine and also they all get fed enough and they have never even tried to snap at the others before



I used to keep two axolotls together. One decided to take a bite of the other ones foot. All i can advise it keep the poorly on in the fridge in a container obv with tank water in. Remove in everyday and put it in another container for 10/15mins twice a day and put the dechlorinator and aquarium salt in the tub with it. But only for 10/15mins. Then put it back into its normal container and back into the fridge. With in a few days you should see it starting to heel fine. When fully recovered you can introduce them again. Some time you will get one that is abit nippy when young but they will eventually get use to each other if you dont want to separate them. Still feed the ill one but make sure its water is always kept clean from poop ect...Good luck. : victory:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

thorntons said:


> can you keep em in pairs? im learning and dont know too much yet, people say to keep them in pairs tho id be right concerned if one ate the other!!!:gasp:


People do keep them in groups but they need to be the same size and the tank large enough obviously and then there's no guarantees. I keep mine alone, no worries then


----------

